# Rayne protects the homestead from the intruder



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was getting ready to take my afternoon nap and all of a sudden Rayne let out one of her "BIG GIRL this is not a joke" barks. These are not the barking in circles barks that she does in play or for attention (where she lets out several rapid fire barks). This was one of those "rock your world" attention-getters. I thought at first that she was barking at the neighbor close to our property line as she does on rare occasions. By the time I was out of my chair she let out a second one. THIS one I "got" was not her bark at the neighbor to back off from the property line. But I was not mistaken about her "back off from our property" part. She followed with a several more loud single BARKS. BARK (pause) BARK (pause) BARK (pause). These are her serious I mean business type barks. She had about 3 of them out before I got to the door to the deck. She was not to the far left by the neighbor but had her paws on the railing staring intently into the woods 30-40 yards away from my deck. 

Rayne is SELDOM serious but when she is I know there is a reason. She has never been "off" when in this state of mind. Today was no different. The woods off of my back yard is REALLY super dense but I followed where Rayne's eyes were glued and lo and behold Rayne had the intruder locked in her stare. In the tiniest of clearings I saw the mass of black. In the few seconds I saw the intruder I was able to rule out every possible match except one. It was not human. It was too large to be a dog and the movement was notably unique. More of an ambling, slow and methodical. Not rushing not worried about the 70# dog barking on the deck. I made a mad dash for the camera but unfortunately in the few seconds it too the intruder left the clearing and was in the thick mass of dense underbrush. Listening and watching the pattern of the brush moving confirmed what I suspected that I saw even though I did not see the actual head. I saw a black back and butt that was too large to be a domesticated dog and too bulky too. Rounded back and no tail. While I KNOW these neighbors exist and have seen proof that they exist in the area. It had been four years at least since I had seen my first and only definitive proof of these neighbors. Rayne had alerted to a Bear in the heat of the afternoon not 40 yards from my back door. 

When I went out Lakota, Chimo and Nuck all went out too. Lakota and Chimo were sniffing to the right in the direction of the garage. Nuck was staying close to Rayne- no doubt thinking she would fight the intruder so he could make a run for it. Best guess from the office of the K9 homestead security office- the bear had probably passed on the far side or the back of my garage to the area where Rayne had him scouted out. 

WTG Rayne!!! I am, as always, proud of you!


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

WOW!! WTG Rayne.... but on the same token, OMG, A BEAR??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, I had one steal a bag of trash from my front yard a couple of years ago. I knew it HAD to be a bear because the WHOLE bag was gone. Searched all around my garage for it and couldn't find it. As I was pulling out of the driveway I saw what was left of it in the neighbors little wooded area directly across the street.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

It is amazing how alert a dogs senses really are when it comes to intruders. Good Girl Rayne!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Good girl Rayne. Well bears stink pretty bad, so I would be she smelled it before she saw it.

Cheyenne can smell when there is a hunter on our property (little less than 1/2 mile away) for deer hunting especially if the wind is from the west. She puts her face into the wind and then slowly turns her head. If you stand behind her and follow the direction of the nose, you will find a hunter. 

Ruqs, if you are like me and she did her SERIOUS bark you were out of the chair and moving fast.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Quote:...I saw the mass of black. In the few seconds I saw the intruder I was able to rule out every possible match except one. It was not human. It was too large to be a dog and the movement was notably unique...


Sasquatch?!?!








Pennsylvania Big Foot Society


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I am NOT moving up there!! At least I can run faster than the alligators!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro was a little miffed that he was already tucked in for nap time. He was excited to hear he was so close to a celebrity and was disappointed that he couldn't get Smokey the Bears autograph!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: sleachy
> 
> 
> > Quote:...I saw the mass of black. In the few seconds I saw the intruder I was able to rule out every possible match except one. It was not human. It was too large to be a dog and the movement was notably unique...
> ...










Nope this one "ambled" and was on all fours. Best guess was not fully mature but definitely not a cub either.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> 
> Ruqs, if you are like me and she did her SERIOUS bark you were out of the chair and moving fast.


Yeah I think Lakota was impressed to see me moving so fast!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI am NOT moving up there!! At least I can run faster than the alligators!!


Chicken. In 15 years of living in this immediate area I have only ever seen three bear. I was in my vehicles the other two times.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Last September in Macgregor Provincial Park we were in a spot far away from anybody and Jesse set off barking like we have never heard and was focusing on the trees and bush across from our site and we ran to take a look with flashlights (as it was starting to get dark) and witnessed a bear ambling away from us...

Four years ago we were in Elliot Lake, Ontario and witnessed a bear in the Canadian Tire store parking lot with a cub and the next day another bear in my father's neighbor's backyard, and then the same day one crossed the road in front of our car while driving - that year we saw a ton of bears.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Bears amble on all 4's most of the time. They only run on all 4's when scared. Usually only on 2 legs if their fela threatened and can't escape or momma protecting her cubs.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: TulaWOW!! WTG Rayne.... but on the same token, OMG, A BEAR??


My thoughts too - a BEAR 40 feet from your house?!!! EEK!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll stay down here and take my chances with the gangsta possums and stupid armadillos! Man, that would kinda freak me out!! Way to go Rayne!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Those of us in Ashtabula County, Ohio, hear about a bear in the area. The officials here do a catch and release thing. We can't hunt them here, in PA they can, so they assume they are PA bears and drop them off in NW PA. 

I say great for PA, and even better for NE Ohio. 

I always wondered how you Pennsylvanians feel about that.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Go, RAYNE!!!







Good girl!! She really did her job well! I bet she smelled it, and heard it snuffling. She honestly takes her job seriously, for such a fun-loving girl, doesn't she? She was truly protecting her home and property and Paq.







I doubt she would have intended to back down, either! What a toughie she is. Rayne has truly got awesome temperament. I love that she has a *big girl meaning business* bark. Young Grimm would have exploded into excited doofy-barks.







Rayne has her head on straight. That's the GSD sense of responsibility for the Paq, the flock, coming to the fore in a well-bred dog.







YEAH, RAYNE!! Good girl protecting from that black bruin! How cool that you got to see it, too!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: selzerThose of us in Ashtabula County, Ohio, hear about a bear in the area. The officials here do a catch and release thing. We can't hunt them here, in PA they can, so they assume they are PA bears and drop them off in NW PA.
> 
> I say great for PA, and even better for NE Ohio.
> 
> I always wondered how you Pennsylvanians feel about that.


Quite honestly I didn't know that OH did that but it really does not bother me personally.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfGo, RAYNE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was cool to see it but I do wish I had been able to snag a picture or two.







When she is serious not many people would want to mess with her. But she is only serious when she HAS to be. It is nice to know it is in there but to live with her day in and day out you have to wonder sometimes if she still has her serious side.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Rayne. It sounds as if she has the most stable of temperaments! Good girl.

I think I would have peed my pants!


----------

